# About to pull my hair out, WTF security bits are on the older Fosgates!?!



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a Punch 600.4 that has dry sockets on a few of the RCA connections. I can see probably half of them, and I removed the bottom without a lot of drama, my problem now is WTF are the security bits inside the amp? They look a bit like torx, they look a bit like allen, but I can't get any of my security bits to fit and turn these. This is VERY annoying, I have pulled down and done small repairs on several of these punch amps and I've never seen one made like this.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I finally got this figured out, it was my POS security bits, the holes in the center are drilled at an angle, so I had to hit my bit driver with a hammer on every screw  VERY spooky. Got the board pulled, dry sockets re soldered (I found about 4 of them and went over all of the RCA connections), cleaned the old heat sink grease and installed new, and finally got every bolt back in and torqued. I almost left the amp apart and put new regular allen bolts in but decided I wanted it done before I lost something.


----------

